

Unsucking Your Team's Development Environment - dcope
http://zachholman.com/talk/unsucking-your-teams-development-environment

======
Cyranix
It's so great to have the design notes posted with the slides. I'm in the
middle of creating my second presentation for my current company, and I've
gotten very positive feedback about the elements of "Slide Design for
Developers" that have been incorporated. Will definitely continue to draw upon
Zach Holman for inspiration.

Also very topical as I'm leading the charge for creating onboarding scripts.
We won't get to a GitHub level of automation overnight, but you gotta start
somewhere. His point on slide #64, that new hires can be productive on Day 1,
is something we've felt acutely as of late when hiring talented generalists to
work on more specialized problems.

------
troygoode
GitHub is an awesome product that I truly love, but more and more I'm finding
myself awe'd by the company more than the product. The fact that they've been
able to take some of their principals (no managers) and scale them up as
they've grown very quickly is truly remarkable.

I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of other very interesting companies get
started up as GH alumni eventually start to spin off...

------
spicyj
It would be great if you could open-source some of the non-GH-specific setup
scripts.

~~~
holman
Rumor is that it's in the works.

~~~
spicyj
Great to hear, I look forward to it. :)

------
tylermenezes
(this raises and expands on similar ideas to a blog post I wrote a while ago
-- <http://blog.tapin.tv/take-time-to-develop-fast.html>)

